# Bin verzweifelt wegen AOL



## 3ul3-daniel (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo.
Ich möchte unbeindt meinen Provider wechslen, da man durch AOL nur eingeschränkt das Internet benutzen kann, da man keine direkte Verbindung ins Internet hat.

Die Situation sieht so aus:
Ich bin schon seit einigen Jahren bei AOL Kunde. Erst mal hatten wir einen 56k anschlkuss. Dann haben wir zu AOL DSL 1000, mit einem 5000 Volumentarif. Letztn Januar haben wir auf AOL DSL 2000 geupgradet und haben eine Telefon- und Interent flatrate.
Auf dem Werbeblatt, der mich zum wechsel überzeugt hat, stand eine Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 12monaten. Gilt das auch für mich, da ich ja nur geupgradet hab!?

Bitte hilft mir oder gibt mir einen Rat.
mfg, 3ul3


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Was verstehst Du denn unter "ingeschränkt" und "direkten Verbindung ins Internet"?
Du kannst auch ohne die AOL Software online gehen (falls Du dass meinst).
Somit ist es also auch möglich z.b. einen Router zu benutzen.
Eine wechselne IP und die Zwangstrennung wirst Du i.d.R. auch bei anderen Providern haben, es gibt aber auch Provider die (gegen Aufpreis) eine feste IP anbieten.
Aber auch dann wird es meist eine Zwangstrennung geben.
Daher kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen was für Probleme Du genau hast.

Zur Vertragslaufzeit:
Diese verlängert sich automatisch nach Ablauf um ein weiteres Jahr (wenn Du vorher nicht rechtzeitig kündigst).
Wenn Du den Tarif und/oder den Anschluss wechselst, kann es u.U. passieren dass die Vertragslaufzeit, vom Tage des Wechsels an, von neuem beginnt (hierzu solltest Du dann also bei AOL nachfragen).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## 3ul3-daniel (29. Mai 2006)

mit eingeschränkt mein ich nicht das.
Ich meine, das man zB. nicht "hacken" kann..., da man mit AOL keine direkte Verbindung ins internet hat, sondern über einen Proxy.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Mai 2006)

*mit dem Kopf immer wieder auf die Tastatur haut*
Du bist nicht zufällig "Sven Uwe"?!

Also ich gehe zum hacken ja immer in den Garten.....
Sorry, aber mir fehlen gerade die Worte.....

Zur Vertragslaufzeit habe ich ja schon etwas gesagt.
Mit Deinem anderen "Problem" musst Du selber klar kommen.


----------

